# Line questions for Canada Trip



## jpichey (Jul 14, 2007)

I am new to this site want to say hello to everyone.

We are heading up to Northern Ontario in late August for Walleye and Pike and need some help. I would like some recommendations on line for my casting reel for big pike. I was thinking 20# fireline. Smoke or Green? I also need help on the line for my spinning reel for walleye. Would the 8 # fireline work best. Smoke or Green?.

Any other help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!!!


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

On all my Canadian trips, I use 8lb Trilene XT: in Green for my walleye rods, it has never let me down: 
For big pike, use whatever superline you like: I am not a fireline fan, and choose to spool up with 40lb braided dacron for the toothy critters!
Good Luck to you, you'll have a blast!


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

10lb berkley mono has never failed me for any fish. I don't believe 40 pound test is necessary for anything in fresh water short of monster catfish and carp which are ALOT stronger than pike and walleye. And as we've just heard the ND state record muskie was caught on 10lb test. It's all about fish fighting skill.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I hate leaders, so I am going to disagree on the fact that 10 lb test mono is good. Northerns have sharp teeth and most of the time it is their teeth that break the line, thus stronger braided line is used. I use 14 Lb fireline. It works well for me. I know everyone has there own personal preference. I have also used 40+ lb fireline, but that was used with heavy rods bober fishing in the trees for big northerns. When they would hit you would get them in as fast as you could before they get tangled in the trees. I guess it really depends on your fishing style.

There is nothing better then the sound of a reel zingging out line, and when they get to the boat they are alot easier to net when they are tired. Good luck


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

If you're fishing pike, you can use just about any line 10# plus with a leader and feel confident. Moreso with super lines.

If you're fihsing walleye, you have to choose with mono/fireline/floro based on conditions. Rocky canadian lakes might require fireline, while clear-water lakes which are abundant might require a florocarbon leader.

So many lines, so few reels...:lol:


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

I have to agre with hunt4p&Y, with 14lb fireline, you can go without a leader for pike. In fact i'll let you know as i'm heading north later this week.


----------



## jpichey (Jul 14, 2007)

What about Vanish? I see that most are using this as a leader, but not for their primary line. Any comments on this?

Thanks again for all of the great info!!!!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Pike, especially those under five pounds, will bite through Fireline like sewing thread. For whatever reason, the bigger ones aren't as bad. I make four inch leaders from 16 lb, single strand stainless steel wire when fishing for or around toothy critters. The wire doesn't bother bass who zero in on a spinnerbait at all. I'm a huge Fireline fan, and have used little else for the past seven years. Fireline with Vanish fluorocarbon leaders is a winning combination for just about any species! Don't pass up the new clear Fireline, it's a winner as well. Good fishing, Burl


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

walleye - gold or silver (preferably gold) Erie Dearie with a worm on it and you'll me deep in the suageyes!


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I hate leaders, so I am going to disagree on the fact that 10 lb test mono is good. Northerns have sharp teeth and most of the time it is their teeth that break the line, thus stronger braided line is used. I use 14 Lb fireline. It works well for me. I know everyone has there own personal preference. I have also used 40+ lb fireline, but that was used with heavy rods bober fishing in the trees for big northerns. When they would hit you would get them in as fast as you could before they get tangled in the trees. I guess it really depends on your fishing style.
> 
> There is nothing better then the sound of a reel zingging out line, and when they get to the boat they are alot easier to net when they are tired. Good luck


I think using anything over 12 or 14 pound test defeats the entire purpose of fishing. Then it's just turning a reel. There's no thrill in knowing that the fish MIGHT get away. That's why I like 8 and 10 pound mono. If I hook a 8+ pound fish there's always that chance that it might get away. It keeps me on my toes and gives me that extra bit of excitement.

As for leaders, they've never presented a problem for me.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Agreed, that light line, or even ultralight fishing is the ultimate challenge! However, there are many situations where the practicality of light line just won't cut the mustard. Fishing in and around trees or submerged wood cover is one of those times. As devoted as any fisherman might be to a particular style of angling, there are times when a change in tackle or tactics is the only way to save a trip. Getting caught up in a singular style can cause a lot of frustration. Being prepared for varying conditions is a great way to stay productive. Versatility is the key! Good fishing, Burl


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Burly,

I don't think any of us could have said it better.

The key is to use what you believe you need. It is no fun to loose $100 worth of shad raps to snags, or fish.

Good luck!


----------

